# Club Sunterra Point Chart



## MattnTricia (Jul 3, 2006)

Is there anyone around that knows of an online source for Sunterra's point chart.

I am interested in purchasing a resale and potentially joining the club but do not have a clue as to the value of specific resorts or how many point I would need to make reservations.

If anyone could help that would be great.


----------



## Spence (Jul 3, 2006)

There is not an online source for point values.  I've made that suggestion to Club Sunterra several times with no action.  I don't know of anyone who has taken the time to make a spreadsheet with the point values.

If you have specific questions, I'll be glad to look them up.

CORRECTION ---->  you can get to it online at http://secure.sunterra.com/US/pdf/SunOptions.06-07.pdf


----------



## daventrina (Jul 3, 2006)

For Ka`anapali Beach Vacation Resort
(high/peak)- (weeks 1-13,16-26,28-46,48-50/14-15,27,47,51-53)
A DOV at KBVR is  11500/16000 a GV is 6500/9000 and an OV is around 8500/11500
When we bought the resort was season less, so we get any additional points required to get peak reservations (at our resort anyway).
Some of the other Sunterra  resorts on Maui are areal bargin like Hololani where you can pick up a 2BR ocean front unit for 5500 SunOptions in the mid season. Or Papakea where a 1BR goes for 4500 off season.


----------



## MattnTricia (Jul 3, 2006)

Honestly, what I am trying to figure out is how many points I would need to make reservations at most resorts. We are loking at resales and trying to figure out what we would need and how much it would cost to get what we need.

I searched all of the forums for Sunterra and found some great advice on resorts to buy but have no clue if 15000 is a lot of points or not nearly enough.

Is there a point total that would suffice for most 2 bedroom reservations?

At KBVR, is that a 2 Bedroom?

What resort takes the most points and what would the most expensive 2 bedroom week be at that resort?


Specifically for Spence, do you have a recomendation of who to call at Coorporate in regards to Club fee's that might be able to confirm or deny multiple resorts on a single $2995 enrollment?


----------



## daventrina (Jul 4, 2006)

mattnday said:
			
		

> At KBVR, is that a 2 Bedroom?
> 
> What resort takes the most points and what would the most expensive 2 bedroom week be at that resort?


It's a 1BR. The 2BR is 4000/5000 more.
The highest points are the 2BR presidential suite that run about 44000/54500 points.


----------



## Dollie (Jul 4, 2006)

Sunterra has made their SunOptions Reservations Directory available on-line but you have to be a member to view it (it's under Memebers, SunOptions Directory).  Below is a quick table for Hawaii 2 bedroom units.


*Hawaii 2 bedroom units. 2006/2007: Mid Season (M); High Season (H); Peak Season (P)*
Oahu - Fairway Villa    M=5,500  H=7,000  P=9,500
Maui - Ka`anapali Beach    H=15,500  P=21,000
Maui - Ka`anapali Beach _Presidential Suite_    H=44,000  P=54,500
Maui - Hololani    M=5,500  H=7,000  P=9,500
Maui - Valley Isle    M=5,500	  H=7,000  P=9,500
Kauai - Kappa Shore    M=5,500  H=7,000  P=9,500
Kauai - Po`ipu Point _Garden View_    H=8,500  P=11,000
Kauai - Po`ipu Point _Partial Ocean View_    H=10,000  P=14,000
Kauai - Po`ipu Point _Ocean View_    H=11,500  P=16,000
Kauai - Po`ipu Point _Ocean Front_    H=15,500  P=19,500
Kauai - Pono Kai    M=5,500  H=7,000  P=9,500
Big Island - Sea Mountain    M=5,500  H=7,000  P=9,500
Big Island - Sea Village    M=5,500  H=7,000  P=9,500


----------



## Spence (Jul 4, 2006)

Dollie said:
			
		

> Sunterra has made their SunOptions Reservations Directory available on-line but you have to be a member to view it (it's under Memebers, SunOptions Directory).



Dollie, Thanks for pointing that out, I hadn't noticed and saw no announcement.  As indicated previously I had been asking Sunterra for this for quite a while, the last time was back in Jan06, so I guess they finally did it in one of their website updates, that's great!!

Just like the SunGlances Guide anyone can get to the SunOptions Directory if you have the correct URL, you just can't click on it from the Sunterra website unless you are in the members area!!


----------



## Spence (Jul 4, 2006)

mattnday said:
			
		

> Honestly, what I am trying to figure out is how many points I would need to make reservations at most resorts. We are loking at resales and trying to figure out what we would need and how much it would cost to get what we need.
> 
> I searched all of the forums for Sunterra and found some great advice on resorts to buy but have no clue if 15000 is a lot of points or not nearly enough.
> 
> ...



Well, you now have access to all the points required for all resorts in the PDF file at SunOptions.
As far as who to contact at Sunterra Corporate.... if you can't get satisfaction by calling through 1-877-CLUBSUN you might try emailing Telesales office in Oceanside, California, Thomas Thompson tthompson@Sunterra.com  and he should be able to assist in these matters.  The Director of Club Sunterra said that Andrew Gennuso Senior VP said that it can be done for a flat $2995.


----------



## MattnTricia (Jul 4, 2006)

I want to thank everyone for their help.

I have found a great resale and will be calling / emailing Sunterra ASAP.

I hope to be joining you in the Sunterra family soon


----------



## Dollie (Jul 4, 2006)

Spencer,  Interesting how a non-member can also get to the pdf.  Since there are several stickies at the beginning of this forum to other point charts and questions about Sunterra points continue to come up, I've sent mail to the moderator and asked that Sunterra points chart also be added as a sticky.


----------



## ouaifer (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks to all who provided the information.  You can now find it in the _Stickys_ at the top of the forum.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 26, 2006)

mattnday said:
			
		

> Honestly, what I am trying to figure out is how many points I would need to make reservations at most resorts. We are loking at resales and trying to figure out what we would need and how much it would cost to get what we need.



Just sat through the presentation at Lake Tahoe and was told - HAVE seen on TUG before, that sunpoints/optoions cannot be transferred through resale.

Perhaps someone from within the system can clarify/confirm ?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 26, 2006)

Sunterra is having some real problems right now.  Their lawyers are telling them to sell, so they are looking for buyers.  If some other company purchases Sunterra, there may be no such thing as Sunoptions.  Don't jump in when the water is ice cold.  

I am referring to an article that was posted here on TUg just a few days ago.  It is an interesting read.  I will look for it and post the corresponding thread for you.

Edited to add:  I saw you found the thread.  At least you don't have to sit through another Sunterra tour for now.


----------



## Spence (Jul 26, 2006)

Rent_Share said:
			
		

> Just sat through the presentation at Lake Tahoe and was told - HAVE seen on TUG before, that *sunpoints/optoions cannot be transferred through resale*.  Perhaps someone from within the system can clarify/confirm ?


That is true, you must pay to put the property back into the Club.  If it's a 'Trust' property you have access to the 19 Trust properties, but you have to pay to get back into Club Sunterra.


----------



## bobcat (Jul 27, 2006)

Spence said:
			
		

> That is true, you must pay to put the property back into the Club.  If it's a 'Trust' property you have access to the 19 Trust properties, but you have to pay to get back into Club Sunterra.


Sunterra   July 27 Today the board terminated Nick Benson CEO Of Sunterra.


----------



## madmitch (Jul 28, 2006)

With all these Sunterra Problems going on (was a time there weren't problems?) I have a question about InfoFirst.
I can link to May but not June or July.
Am I missing something or are there June and July updates for Info First?
I want to try and grab something before the bottom falls out... and no, I don't expect that to happen, but we have to admit, Sunterra has had their share of problems in the past, and anyone owning at a former Sunterra-Managed resort knows that all too well. (just ask anyone at Cypress Pointe...)
BTW -- I'm a fairly new SunOptions points member through resale, so I might just end up with what I bought, and I'm OK with that. But I hope to be able to utilize my points for some decent vacations in the next few years. Sedona is booked via points in October, looking at Williamsburg for Fall 07, and a mid-year something someplace fun for a few days.


----------



## Spence (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Club Sunterra InfoFirst*



			
				madmitch said:
			
		

> I have a question about InfoFirst.  I can link to May but not June or July.  Am I missing something or are there June and July updates for Info First?


  I'm not sure what you're talking about.  I get InfoFirst by email and received both the June and July editions.


----------

